# Pompano and reds 3-18



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

*Ft Pickens pompano and redfish 3-18*

The weather was nasty on the beach at Ft Pickens, but we went anyhow. Caught 4 pomps and a big (too big) redfish by 9AM. Ate the biggest pompano, and released the rest.

All caught on shrimp. The sand fleas (mole crabs) were scarce, but shrimp worked better anyhow. Lots of very small sand fleas, so the populations should be back by summer. Red tide must have killed them.









My buddy's camera abilities were lacking. LOL


----------



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

Excellent work!


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Releasing the redfish.

BTW, the beach was empty. It hardly rained until later that day. Just lucky with the rain. Also caught a huge stingray - ugh. It almost took the rod/reel into the water before we could grab hold and start the fight.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice pomp !


----------



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

thats a fat red! i bet he was fun.


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

redfishreaper said:


> thats a fat red! i bet he was fun.


Indeed. quite a fight. As always, we had 2 fish on at once when he hit. A puffer (striped burrfish) took another line, so there was bedlam for a couple of minutes.


----------



## Bward850 (Feb 4, 2016)

Real nice!!


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Bummer to have to release my buddy's biggest ever red.  :yes:


----------



## 2Stater (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

2Stater said:


>


----------

